# Circle jig for Bosch 1619EVS



## tech406 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi.

Does anyone have an suggestions for a circle jig for a Bosch 1619EVS? I bought one at Lowes and it doesn't fit the base plate, so back it goes. I suppose I could make one, however I'd just rather buy a nice adjustable one. The instructions said it fit other model Bosch routers. I just had to buy the BIG router that nothing fits!

My task here is to cut approx 24" diameter circular groove into a piece of baltic birch, to which I'm going to insert and glue a cardboard concrete form. I've been looking at bits and I'm a little confused about what will work the best. A straight, spiral up or spiral down?? I also need to cut out holes about the same size. Oh and this will be for home theater subwoofer enclosures if you are curious!

Any help is appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Scott! I guess that another one will fit. look for the model # . It depends on how soon you need it. I like to build my own fixtures. Here is an opportunity to make it just the way you want it, and not a generic jig. You can make it as plain or as fancy as your heart desires. I get a sense of satisfaction when i build things that work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI tech406

You don't need to bolt the jig to the base 
Your Bosch should take on the brass guides or the steel ones made for the the Bosch..

You can make your own circle jig in about 5 mins. or less..with just some scrap wood..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/tools-woodworking/19323d1233335199-new-router-ideas-0744.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/97319-post1.html

==========




tech406 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone have an suggestions for a circle jig for a Bosch 1619EVS? I bought one at Lowes and it doesn't fit the base plate, so back it goes. I suppose I could make one, however I'd just rather buy a nice adjustable one. The instructions said it fit other model Bosch routers. I just had to buy the BIG router that nothing fits!
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

you know how big of a pia i can be, but i want to build on of the jigs like the first one with the knob on it. it would be a big help to me if i could get a pic that is real clear, i mean reading the info you have on it regarding different bits and lengths
my eyes arent the best and im having a little trouble reading the bit end. thanks for any help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Try this one I did blow it up,, but if want one that real clean just tell me clean it up bud  hahahahahaha 

Just click on the thumb nail then once it opens up click on it one more time when you see the + sign over the picture, it should blow up to about 3 times it's normal size..
======



levon said:


> hello bobj,
> 
> you know how big of a pia i can be, but i want to build on of the jigs like the first one with the knob on it. it would be a big help to me if i could get a pic that is real clear, i mean reading the info you have on it regarding different bits and lengths
> my eyes arent the best and im having a little trouble reading the bit end. thanks for any help.


----------



## tech406 (Feb 18, 2009)

THanks fellas. I see Bosch makes one that uses the guide bars (no removing base!). $37 isn't too hard to part with. I might give that one a shot.

Any recommendations for bit type to cut this groove? It will be about 3/8" wide and 1/2" deep. Straight, upcut spiral, downcut spiral? I've read upcut makes a nice bottom in the groove, downcut makes the cleanest top of the groove. Do the spriral's cut as fast or good as the straight bits for making grooves? I've also read you want carbide as opposed to anything else...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

im still having trouble with the area from 2 inches to the whole. i can make out some but not all. i want to make a stand for a birdhouse and want to use mdf for base of stand . i have 1/2 inch mdf and thought of glueing 2 together. was thinking of about a 12 inch disc. would one 3/4 disc do the job. i think 1 half inch would be a little light. next how would you roundover these? on the table or hand held? your opinion?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

2" from the hole, it's not a big deal,,,just use your compass and use it b/4 you drill hole the big hole for the brass guide... set it for 1 " to start with and then just add a 1/4" to each cir. , then do it one more time but this time set it for 1 3/8" ...and move out until you get the max out of your compass then just use your ruler for the rest of the marks...then when you have all the marks in place drill a 1/16" in all the " + " marks...( then find some small finish nails,and then redrill the holes out for the finish nails you have on hand..) use your drill press for the holes..they need to be true and square to the board, then drill out the big hole for the brass guide ( 3/4" or 1" ) hole..then pop on the router with guide and a 1/2" bit in place and mark the holes ...( from the edge of the shank of the bit out down the line of the jig..) this will give you the outside cut marks of the cir.jig. then chuck up a 1/4" or 3/8" router bit and do the same thing...you only need need one set of marks but I use a 3/8" bit alot of the time..

1" thick would be best I think,, I would use the router table to put the edge on it..but just a clean full round over...top bottom edges..water run off drip edge thing..

hole this helps 

=====




levon said:


> hello bobj,
> 
> im still having trouble with the area from 2 inches to the whole. i can make out some but not all. i want to make a stand for a birdhouse and want to use mdf for base of stand . i have 1/2 inch mdf and thought of glueing 2 together. was thinking of about a 12 inch disc. would one 3/4 disc do the job. i think 1 half inch would be a little light. next how would you roundover these? on the table or hand held? your opinion?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

this helps a bunch! i failed to mention this stand for the birdhouse will be used in the house. it will be easy to make 1 inch by gluing two half inch pieces together. then i will cut the circles, if my bit is long enogh.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

is your circle jig made from 1/2 inch mdf? will get answer this pm. gotta go to work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Yep,, 1/2" MDF works great, in that way almost any of the brass guide will drop in and not bottom out..

You can get long bits, upto 4" long on the cutters ( 3/8" and 1/2" diam.) the one I use most of the time is 2 1/2" long,(over all is about 3 1/2" long) it will cut 1" thick stock easy..if I recall it's Rockler bit (blue paint)

=========


levon said:


> hello bobj,
> 
> is your circle jig made from 1/2 inch mdf? will get answer this pm. gotta go to work.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

thanks for all the help on this jig! i hope to use it as soon as possible.


----------

